# IBC 903.2.9.....?



## steveray (Dec 26, 2017)

Reading this section and thinking it is going to ruin the self storage industry. (or make people throw stuff away)...Would you all apply this to a self storage facility as I believe the majority of what is stored there is furniture? Not that big of a deal for a one story, but a 2 story would get really tough unless the industry has already addressed this. I just dealt with one that was 2003 based and it was a nightmare to get them to understand fire ratings (barriers) and eventually they sprinklered to get a 2 story...What are you seeing out there?

[F] 903.2.9 Group S-1. An automatic sprinkler system shall
be provided throughout all buildings containing a Group S-1
occupancy where one of the following conditions exists:
1. A Group S-1 fire area exceeds 12,000 square feet
(1115 m2).
2. A Group S-1 fire area is located more than three stories
above grade plane.
3. The combined area of all Group S-1 fire areas on all
floors, including any mezzanines, exceeds 24,000
square feet (2230 m2).
4. A Group S-1 fire area used for the storage of commercial
trucks or buses where the fire area exceeds 5,000
square feet (464 m2).
5. A Group S-1 occupancy used for the storage of upholstered
furniture or mattresses exceeds 2,500 square feet
(232 m2).


----------



## fatboy (Dec 26, 2017)

It will be interesting to see some opinions on this.

I had not really thought about it. I think you would have trouble making it stick, based on the assumption that there always will be furniture stored. (we know there will, but predicting it ahead of time?)

Just my initial thought.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 26, 2017)

Don't ask don't tell


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 26, 2017)

After reading the commentary this can be of a real problem for enforcement.
A group M allows 5,000 sq ft of sales area


----------



## cda (Dec 26, 2017)

No not to self storage

It was meant for stores from I think the Tennessee fire.

It has changed since origanlly put in the code.


Plus for self storage, there would have to be the entire 2500 full of furniture 

Not just say 500 sq ft


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 26, 2017)

Not according to the commentary, it implies that one 10 X 20 space with a single mattress in a 2501 sq ft S-1 self storage facility would require sprinklers! 
It is based on the size of the occupancy not the fire area or the amount of mattresses/furniture.
I totally disagree with the commentary and the intent of this section.
These self storage units are not designed for human occupancy like other S-1 occupancies so IMHO let them burn


----------



## cda (Dec 26, 2017)

Codes gone bad



So owner says upholstered furniture and mattresses are not allowed.

Besides under the moon beam law, they do not burn!!!


----------



## steveray (Dec 27, 2017)

I sent it out to my State level guys and we will see what they say for guidance...I am in the same camp as you MT as I do not think it is the intent, but it says what it says....


----------



## steveray (Dec 27, 2017)

And it is weird that #5 references "occupancy" not fire area.....


----------



## cda (Dec 27, 2017)

https://www2.iccsafe.org/cs/committeeArea/pdf_file/BU_12_20_14.pdf


----------



## cda (Dec 27, 2017)

So owner says upholstered furniture and mattresses are not allowed.


----------



## cda (Dec 27, 2017)

But  owner could not allow furniture and mattresses,,,

But allow the spaces to be filled with plastic and tires???

go figure


----------



## classicT (Dec 27, 2017)

Per the 2018 IBC ( https://codes.iccsafe.org/public/document/IBC2018/chapter-3-occupancy-classification-and-use ), self-storage facilities are now explicitly called out as being a S-1 occupancy. Section 903.2.9 remains consistent.


----------



## cda (Dec 27, 2017)

Ty J. said:


> Per the 2018 IBC ( https://codes.iccsafe.org/public/document/IBC2018/chapter-3-occupancy-classification-and-use ), self-storage facilities are now explicitly called out as being a S-1 occupancy. Section 903.2.9 remains consistent.




How rude

I think it was in the 15 also


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 27, 2017)

Unlike a junkyard open to the air, storage units are enclosed and stacked to the ceiling with everything and more.
You can disclaim all you want but if it burns without sprinklers your insurance carrier may decline coverage.
Also users often tap into light fixtures for power, leading to shorts.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 27, 2017)

2012 Significant Changes


----------



## cda (Dec 27, 2017)

Francis Vineyard said:


> 2012 Significant Changes
> View attachment 2721




But that is not for self storage


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 27, 2017)

The ones we have are single story and not designed for human occupancy. No electric, heat, water or plumbing connected to the buildings.
Why call out just mattresses and upholstered furniture @ 2,500 sq ft?
I do not ask for a commodities list on a mini storage unit


----------



## cda (Dec 27, 2017)

mtlogcabin said:


> The ones we have are single story and not designed for human occupancy. No electric, heat, water or plumbing connected to the buildings.
> Why call out just mattresses and upholstered furniture @ 2,500 sq ft?
> I do not ask for a commodities list on a mini storage unit




And how could they furnish one??

Items to be stored::


1. Anything


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 27, 2017)

Sprinkler Protection of Mattresses or Upholstered Furniture Manufacturing, Sales and
Storage Occupancies

Recently, the Code Assistance Unit has been receiving calls about reviewing plans for self-storage units that may be storing mattresses or upholstered furniture. Yes, we’re talking about those metal structures where you can store your stuff. In some proposed buildings, designers are planning to install fire walls every 2,500 square feet so they do not have to install fire sprinkler systems. The 2015 International Building Code (IBC) does have thresholds for fire sprinklers in occupancies that have mattresses or upholstered furniture. Specifically, Group F-1 and Group S-1 have 2,500 square foot occupancy thresholds while Group M has a 5,000 square foot occupancy threshold.

The International Codes Council issued “IFC Interpretation 20-14” for the 2012 edition of the International Fire Code (IFC) referencing Section 903.2.9 of the IBC. This interpretation basically explains that, regardless of how much upholstered furniture and/or mattresses is actually stored, if one mattress is there, the entire occupancy needs to be sprinklered when the occupancy is over 2,500 square feet.

The Department respectfully disagrees with the IFC Interpretation 20-14 determination. Since the adoption of the 2015 IBC, we have been informing designers that the upholstered furniture and/or mattresses actually stored needed to be over 2,500 square feet. The IFC Committee’s reason statement supports this by stating, “The proposal was modified to provide a reasonable threshold that would not penalize occupancies with very small amounts of such materials.”

The 2015 IBC should be enforced as follows: When more than 2,500 square feet of mattresses or upholstered furniture are stored or used for manufacturing, the entire occupancy needs to be sprinklered. When a mercantile use displays more than 5,000 square feet of mattresses or upholstered furniture, the entire occupancy needs to be sprinklered.

Source: Michael E. Whalen
 Code Assistance Unit

Source: Construction Code Communicator


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 27, 2017)

cda said:


> So owner says upholstered furniture and mattresses are not allowed.


Washington State Building Code Council
_Improving the built environment by promoting health, safety and welfare_
*1500 Jefferson Street SE *• *P.O. Box 41449 *• *Olympia, Washington 98504
(360) 407-9280 *• *fax (360) 586-5366 *• *e-mail sbcc@ga.wa.gov *• *www.ga.wa.gov/sbcc*

*STATE BUILDING CODE INTERPRETATION NO. 15-03 CODE:*

QUESTION*:*
At a 2012 IBC update class, the instructor stated, paraphrasing, “Due to mini storages being subject to the storing of upholstered furniture and mattresses, 903.2.9 (5) is applicable”.  While not every unit will be used to store upholstered furniture or mattresses, the plan check dilemma is determining which units will store what.

Is IFC/IBC 903.2.9 (5) always applicable to S-1 mini storages built under the current code?

*ANSWER:*
The answer depends on what is allowed to be stored in the mini storage units. The answer is No if the building does not allow storage of upholstered furniture or mattresses per IFC 903.2.9(5). If the storage of upholstered furniture or mattresses is allowed, then the answer is Yes as IFC 903.2.9 applies


----------



## steveray (Dec 27, 2017)

Francis Vineyard said:


> Sprinkler Protection of Mattresses or Upholstered Furniture Manufacturing, Sales and
> Storage Occupancies
> 
> Recently, the Code Assistance Unit has been receiving calls about reviewing plans for self-storage units that may be storing mattresses or upholstered furniture. Yes, we’re talking about those metal structures where you can store your stuff. In some proposed buildings, designers are planning to install fire walls every 2,500 square feet so they do not have to install fire sprinkler systems. The 2015 International Building Code (IBC) does have thresholds for fire sprinklers in occupancies that have mattresses or upholstered furniture. Specifically, Group F-1 and Group S-1 have 2,500 square foot occupancy thresholds while Group M has a 5,000 square foot occupancy threshold.
> ...



Do you count the mattresses standing up or laying down? What if they are stacked?

If they want to leave something so big and vague up to the local, why hang any number on it? And why have an "international" code....?


Francis Vineyard said:


> 2012 Significant Changes
> View attachment 2721



You get some good stuff FV, do you find it all on ICC's site? I never found much info there since "we" left...


----------



## cda (Dec 27, 2017)

Is 

upholstered furniture 

Defined??

And the mattresses that do not burn?


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 27, 2017)

So how do you measure the square feet of upholstered furniture and mattresses? If the upholstered furniture or mattresses were spread across the building you would need to measure each one till you come up with 2,500 sq. ft.?  I can't imagine an inspector going around measuring all the upholstered furniture. I guess if a mattress is standing up it would be less sq. ft. than if it was laying down. Not sure if a metal chair with just a seat cushion would be considered upholstered.
What if the storage place changed the rules and allowed furniture the day after your inspection?

I had a real hard time with a small M occupancy that want to sell antiques and secondhand stuff. How do others handle it?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 28, 2017)

steveray said:


> . . . .You get some good stuff FV, do you find it all on ICC's site? I never found much info there since "we" left...


Absolutely not, I find better results with fewer key words and don't look beyond the second (2nd) webpage for answers. For this search "change IFC Interpretation 20-14"

This is interesting when I opened the above interpretation a different conclusion was reached provided below (note during the code change proposal the work "primary" was strickened.

Washington State Building Code Council
_Improving the built environment by promoting health, safety and welfare_
*1500 Jefferson Street SE *• *P.O. Box 41449 *• *Olympia, Washington 98504
(360) 407-9280 *• *fax (360) 586-5366 *• *e-mail sbcc@ga.wa.gov *• *www.ga.wa.gov/sbcc
STATE BUILDING CODE INTERPRETATION NO. 15-03*

*CODE:*
2012 International Building Code

QUESTION 2*:*
At a 2012 IBC update class, the instructor stated, paraphrasing, “Due to mini storages being subject to the storing of upholstered furniture and mattresses, 903.2.9 (5) is applicable”. While not every unit will be used to store upholstered furniture or mattresses, the plan check dilemma is determining which units will store what.

Is IFC/IBC 903.2.9 (5) always applicable to S-1 mini storages built under the current

code?

*ANSWER 2:
No. IFC 903.2.9(5) applies only where the unit will be used primarily for storage of mattresses or upholstered furniture. If any of the conditions listed in items 1-5 exists, then IFC 903.2.9 applies.*

*SUPERSEDES: *None

*REQUESTED BY: *Benton County

Source: STATE BUILDING CODE INTERPRETATION NO. 15-03


----------



## cda (Dec 28, 2017)

Must have been a Friday interp


----------



## steveray (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks FV!....That is why I asked my State guys. They set the rudder for us as you cannot sue the State without the State's permission. As long as they put it in writing, I will eforce it however they say...


----------

